

Build First – China's Ghost Business Park - ignorabilis
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-06-23/china-s-manhattan-project-draws-plan-to-defuse-time-bomb-of-debt

======
ignorabilis
I think this is pretty amazing - in my own country we have a town -
Dimitrovgrad - built completely from scratch and only after that populated.

